# Produktfotografie mit Macro/Schatten?



## Carper1 (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo @ all,

habe mich gerade erst hier angemeldet und schon habe ich die erste Frage...

Ich möchte für ein Magazin kleinere Produkte mit einem Macroobjektiv fotografieren und hatte in der Vergangenheit öfter häßliche Schatten hinter dem Motiv. Bisher habe ich das Problem so gelöst,dass ich im Freien und bei Tageslicht die Bilder gemacht habe.Nun möchte ich aber gerne bei mir zu Hause die Bilder machen.

Wie bekomme ich die Schatten weg?Reicht ein Ringblitz aus?Habe auch schon überlegt mit 2 seitlich gestellten Baulampen die Schatten wegzuleuchten,aber geben die ein neutrales Licht?  

Wäre schön,wenn jemand ein paar Tips/Erfahrungen dazu schreiben könnte  

Fotografiere übrigens mit EOS 5 auf Diafilm.Falls es wichtig sein sollte für die Antwort...


Gruß,Florian


----------



## Carper1 (1. Januar 2005)

Hmmm...hab's gerade selber gemerkt.Ist wohl das falsche Forum hier für Fragen zur Dia-Fotografie!:-( 


Weiß trotzdem jemad was dazu?


----------



## der_Jan (2. Januar 2005)

Gibt es ein Forum für DiaFotografie?
Leuchte mal mit Baumarkt lampen gegen was weißes, oder nimm starke und lange neon röhren und leuchte mit denen gegen was weißes, so das das Objekt nur durch Reflektionen über Das Weiße belichtet wird.


----------



## Produktfotografie (29. November 2010)

Ist zwar schon ein bischen älter aber durch Google kommen ja immer wieder Interessierte also zum Thema Produktfotografie für Amateure:

Man kann Baustrahler benutzen. Wichtig ist das man die gleichen Modelle benutzt und sich die eingesetzen Leuchtmittel nicht in der Farbtemperatur unterscheiden. Natürlich haben diese ein sehr hartes Licht was meistens nicht erwünscht ist. Und man muss einen manuellen Weissabgleich machen. (Nicht gleich nach dem anmachen, ruhig erstmal 20 - 30 Minuten warm laufen lassen, da sich die Lichtfarbe währendessen ändert)

Bei Dias kommt es darauf an für welche Farbtemperatur dein Film ist. Es früher mal Filme mit denen man bei Beleuchtung über Halogen Baustrahler fotografieren konnte, allerdings ist das solange her das ich dazu leider keine Auskunft mehr geben kann. Ich bezweifle auch das diese noch produziert werden, war damals eine Nischenfirma die Spezialfilme hergestellt hat.

Bezüglich der Schatten hinter dem Motiv - Bei der Produktfotografie ist es üblich Reflektoren (Aufheller) zu nutzen. Auch eine Hohlkehle bringt viele Vorteile mit sich. Bei der Ausleuchtung muss man probieren, es ist von Obekt zu Objekt verschieden und bei manchen zu fotografierenden Objekten eine wahre Kunst. Deshalb ist professionelle Produktfotografie auch teuer (da aufwendig). 

Wer weniger Ansprüche an Qualität hat kann auch ein Lichtzelt kaufen, die Aufnahmen damit sind zwar alles andere als Schattenfrei aber für Amateure mit die einfachste Möglichkeit.


----------

